# :: ECS Tuning :: Votex OEM MKI TT Chin Spoiler 36% Off!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Limited quantity in stock and ready to ship! Take advantage of the savings while adding a subtle change to the front of your TT 

*Comes primer'd ready for paint
*No modifications necessary! 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent upgrade:thumbup: I'm surprised there are any of these left. You would think you guys could have used a better pic to sell them. That tumor looks hideous :what:. Here.., use one of my pics. No chargeeace:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the much better pic!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Jason


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

another example 










got mine from ECS a year and a half ago... 18 months of daily driving and 2 winters later and the lip is in perfect shape minus some paint loss on the underside :laugh:... gotta love votex bits :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Time to whore up your Votex chin thread. 

Again, no charge.:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Trixx Wins :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Trixx Wins :thumbup:


[email protected]€£ you pal!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Lips are lookin good! Feel free to post up pics! :thumbup::thumbup:

Jason


----------



## fulefunk (Aug 31, 2011)

You still have any of these?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not in stock, but we can order them if it's something you're interested in. 

Jason


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Not in stock, but we can order them if it's something you're interested in.
> 
> Jason


Hi Jason,

whats the minimam quantity required to arrange a Group Buy ?

i'm sure plenty of out dear TT owners would be interested to know about .


keep up the good work


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!

Unfortunately we no longer offer group buys. we try to price our products as competitive as possible so everyone can take advantage of the same savings. 

Never hurts to ask though! 

Jason


----------

